# New to Aquariums: Should I Go Tanganikya?



## Oryx (Jan 27, 2014)

We've bought a new 55g tank with 2 bio wheel filters, 2 carbon filters, LED lighting, 2 long air stones. 

We're on well water in Western WA, giving us a standard pH of 8.2. Two weeks into a fish-in cycle (8 guppies, which will probably end up moving), my NH3 is close to 0, NO2 is 0, NO3 is 5. We had originally planned to keep silver dollars, gouramis, glass cats, etc, but I can't get my pH down. Don't have a GH reading offhand, but I suspect it's high, as adding neutral water only brings pH down temporarily. Lots of mineral buffers. 

We're thinking that rather than fighting what we've got, we might as well go with it, and keep a Tanganyikan tank.

Can you all recommend a selection of fish, and how many of each, we should stock? I've done some reading, and the numbers of species for Tanganyika is overwhelming! Is it true that we shouldn't mix Malawi fish with Tangas? 

And how about plants? Should I just give up on plants altogether?

Any advice will help! Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My ph out of my tap is 8.2 also. GH and KH are both 10. I add 50% RODI that gets me down to about a 7.8 and cuts KH to 5 and GH down to 7-8. I do it more for my plants. The fish I don't worry about so much. Even if you just wanted to leave it, there are many species that will work in 8.2. The majority of fish out there will adjust to your water. There are really only a handful that are a little more sensitive.

African cichlids and plants will not mix very well. They will uproot and many will eat them. General rule of thumb with Africans is to overstock and do it from the beginning. This cuts down on the potential for territorial fights that can leave your fish injured or dead. Heavier filtration is a good idea also. If you have a HOB, I would get a canister to go with it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Commonly available Tangs are;the Julidochromis species(my fav was marlieri,which bred for me),Lamprolugus brevis are nice and smaller(called shell dwellers),Lamprolugus lelupi(bright yellow),cylindricus (black/blue and white striped),brichardi ,and tetrocephalus are good fish.One of my favorites was Lamprologus compressiceps and calvus(a uniquely shaped fish).Auloncara sp are a good addition.In my experience the Tropheus sp were the meanest of all,duboisi killed my moori,and then really bugged everyone else!
I had all these fish in my 135g years ago and really enjoyed them,along with a couple different Syndiodontis cats.Actually even snook in a couple Mono angels as they really dig the "harder" water and are active and get big enough to survive.
You can't sucessfully mix Tangs and Malawi as the Malawi are much meaner and get bigger in general.don't mix,decide on one or the other.Plants probly won't work for deco, but the fish will enjoy eating them as treat.
For the africans the fishless cycle excells as it developes way more bacteria then any fish in cycle quicker which allows full stocking all at once!Possibly just dosing ammonia on your cycled tank(get guppies out) will build your bacteria up to a higher level.
Lots of rocks and caves for line of site breaks.And LOTS OF ROCKS!!!


----------



## Oryx (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks! I love the look of the calvus. Was also thinking of Cyprichromis leptosoma for schooling near the top, and yes, a Synodontis multipunctatus as the cat. Maybe a Cunningtonia? 

Thanks for the info about Tropheus and Duboisi - didn't realize they were that aggressive!

About ordering: We're going to have to order these fish, either through a LFS or straight from the breeder. The LFS is about 45 minutes away from us. Which is safer for the fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Oryx said:


> About ordering: We're going to have to order these fish, either through a LFS or straight from the breeder. The LFS is about 45 minutes away from us. Which is safer for the fish?


You will probly get better fish from a breeder if they are good.As for the time of having them shipped or driving 45 minutes ;most who ship pack very well and fish arrive in good shape.45 minutes is not very long to transport fish IMO.
I prefer to buy all my fish from LFS so I can see them personally and all the other fish they are kept with(also helps with seeing true size).I have never ordered any fish to be delivered,but many here have and without complaints.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Calvus will make a meal of the smaller leptasomas, and your tank is not big enough for the larger variety. I would suggest you skip the calvus and go with one of the smaller rock dwellers. As far as plants go my Tang tank is planted with vals and java fern so far so good.


----------

